# New species of Phragmipedium described.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello again,

Recently I learned that September 2017 a new species of *Phragmipedium* was described. I did some searching in the internet and found that it is called _*Phragmipedium ramiroi*_ and was described by Marta Kolanowska and Dariusz Szlachetko. IPNI lists it as being described in 'Materials to the Orchid Flora of Colombia'. Some further searching learns me that this is a first volume of an intended 20 volume series on Colombian orchid flora. That is all I could find.

I checked the price of the book, and no offence to the authors and publishers, but I find the price a bit steep to buy it just to read the publication text of the new species.

Is there anyone with more information of maybe has access to the publication text?

Thanks in advance.

Rob.


----------



## eteson (Apr 5, 2018)

They described anguloi again... sad!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Eliseo,

Thanks for your response.

It is odd that they would describe _*Phrag*_. _*anguloi *_again. I mean, if they are thoroughly researching Colombian orchids they should know of the description of *Phrag*. *anguloi*. And if they knew about it, than I wonder why they thought their plant is different from it.

In any case, thanks again.

Rob


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 6, 2018)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi Eliseo,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...



They are aware of Phrag. anguloi as they mention it in the description but they 'claim' there are some differences. The differences would seem to be within the natural variation of Phrag. anguloi.


----------



## eteson (Apr 6, 2018)

I visited the population where the plant was collected last year. It is a color form of anguloi with pale red color tones


----------

